# Best avocado recipes (vegetarian)



## xCJ (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello all. I have _just_ discovered how delicious avocados are (I can't believe I just discovered this either) and I want to start incorporating them into the entire days meals.

Post here your favorite avocado recipes that don't use meat, for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, so that new and veteran avocado lovers have easy access to an avocado meal encyclopedia!

The first recipe I want to try is a simple avocado toast, 1/2 mashed avocado on a slice of bread with a pan fried egg ontop. What can i add to the mashed avocado to make it bolder and or tastier?


----------



## xCJ (Sep 14, 2013)

Apologies, the avocado lovers thread is asking basically the same thing... I'll let the moderators decide if this thread should be kept or not :O


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2013)

Some finely minced garlic and/or a little cumin is a nice addition to avocado.
A little diced tomato is good, too.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2013)

Anything you would put in guacamole, e.g., lemon or lime juice, a litte bit of pepper sauce, etc.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 14, 2013)

Avocado pie 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/avocado-pie-86543.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2013)

You could make a vegetarian Tortilla Soup and float fresh avocado in it.  

The best thing I like on my avocado is a spoon.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 14, 2013)

*Avocado sandwich*
I had a friend from Guatemala who made a sandwich of sliced avocado, minced onion, salt, and a chopped up hard boiled egg on a keiser roll.  I dont eat eggs, so i leave it out, but it tasted great and quick and simple.

*Guacamole burger.* 
Use a veggie burger ( I prefer Morning star farms ' grillers' , found in the frozen section in a green box).  cook burger as directed, place on keiser roll, top with guacamole, chopped onion, chopped tomatoes, sprouts, lettuce, cilantro

*Guacamole Tacos*
taco shell, stuffed with guacamole, top with lettuce, onion, tomato, olives, shredded cheddar cheese, beans if desired...

You can also get this made at taco bell, problem is they have no 'pre-set' button for this, so it seems to confuse them, trying to punch in your order, and having the back be able to make it.  They also charge you for a side of guac when they do this, even though there is no meat.


----------



## MonsterKittyCat (Sep 14, 2013)

larrys ideas sound pretty good! I would advise you however to get a different brand. MorningStar uses unsafe ingredients. I prefer Gardein brand and those are really tasty. 

You can do a guacamole with sour cream, lemon juice, sea salt, cracked peppercorn, tomatoes, onions and cumin.
Avocado on a sandwich is delicious.
Cheese toquitos with guacamole ... mmm
spicy eggs with avacado


----------



## merstar (Sep 14, 2013)

Avocado sandwich on whole wheat bread or toast: Sliced avocado, sprinkled with salt, sliced tomato (can also sprinkle with salt), lettuce, and alfalfa sprouts (optional). You can also add sliced Swiss, Gruyere, cheddar, etc. 
Spread mayonnaise on one side of the bread, then add the other ingredients. You can also spread one side of the bread with soft goat cheese.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2013)

merstar said:


> Avocado sandwich on whole wheat bread or toast: Sliced avocado, sprinkled with salt, sliced tomato and lettuce (can also sprinkle with salt), and alfalfa sprouts (optional).
> *Spread mayonnaise on one side of the bread*, then add the other ingredients.


It would be kinda messy if you spread mayo on both sides of the bread.







ducks and runs


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 14, 2013)

Sliced avocado in a pita pocket with tomato and bean sprouts, little vinegarrette to dress it.

Diced avocado, black beans, corriander, lime, green onions and tomato. Mix and let chill for an hour. Eat with tortillas or in a wrap.

Corn tortillas filled with mashed black beans, onion, garlic, cumin and corriander. Roll, stick a tooth pick in them if neccesary to hold closed, brush lightly with oil. Bake about 15 minutes at 400F or until crisp. Top with mashed avocado.

Diced avocado, olives (whatever kind you like or a medley), diced cucumber, diced tomatoes, fresh chopped basil. Drizzle with balsamic vinagarette.

In a blener combine avocado, basil, hulled pumpkin seeds (papitas), and one clove garlic. Toss with cooked pasta.

In a blender combine avocado, chick peas (garbonzo beans), clove garlic, and parsely. Use as a dip for vegetables, bread, pita chips, or whatever.

Blend one avocado with onion, small amount of garlic, black pepper, oregano, and a little lemon. With blender on, add milk or milk sub until creamy and desired dressing consistency. Toss with your favorite green salad.

Roast sweet red peppers. Cook pasta shells or rottini to just done. Combine pasta, peppers, avocado, broccoli florrettes (bite size). Squeeze the juice from one tomato (you want a clear light juice) and strain. Add a tiny bit of vinegar, a tiny bit of sugar, a dash of celery seed, and a little black pepper. Toss with pasta and veggies. Chill for one hour.

Mash avocado. Stir in lime juice. Fill celery sticks with avocado mash. Add almond slivers and/or raisins/craisins if desired.

Diced avocado, salad greens, strawberries, walnuts tossed with a little lime juice and olive oil.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2013)

Love it PAG!  Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Sep 15, 2013)

My Mom and I made Creamy Avocado Pasta a couple weekends ago & really enjoyed it.

I love scrambled eggs or an omelette topped with avocado.

But my all time favorite is to find a perfectly ripe one, split it in half, sprinkle with a bit of salt and spoon it right out of the skin!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 15, 2013)

one of my favorite tacos is an avocado taco. Sliced avocado, lime juice, shredded lettuce, pico de gallo, salt and pepper, shredded cheddar on a hot corn tortilla. Plus salsa if you want.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 15, 2013)

Slice, squeeze some fresh lime juice over slices, S&P and enjoy.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2013)

I made this for a dinner party recently and it was a huge hit.

Avocado Salad with Tomatoes, Lime, and Toasted Cumin Vinaigrette Recipe : Bobby Flay : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Zereh (Sep 15, 2013)

ooh Great share, Andy.  I think I'll skip the arugula and make it a black bean salad since I have some soaking. Cumin in a vinaigrette is such a great idea!


----------

